# quarq dzero and oval chainring - is there an issue or not?



## jarek84 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello,

I'm thinking about oval chainring for my MTB - absolute black in particular. The potential problem is that I have quarq dzero xx1 installed there. Heard rumors about issues with measurements while having spider power meter and oval chainrings.

Can anyone advice me on topic above?
Is anyone using quarq dzero and oval chainring?
Could you share your experiences?

I'd like to avoid false measurements but cant find any new info on subject. I'm especially interested in information from people who are actually using this particular combo.

Please help


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi,
Maybe I'm too late 
On stangard Quarq DZero spider, I could install the special 30t aB oval chainring as well without issues. The same 30t absoluteBlack oval chainring doesn't fit on the DZero BOOST spider.

By the way, any idea which round 30t chainring could be installed on a Quarq DZero BOOST spider? 
(I have a RaceFace NW 30t, tried it, also doesn't fit...)

Thanks!

Ps.:
maybe the original post was accidentaly written here in GPS+HRM forum (?)


----------

